# Birthday Party Games for 12 Year Olds? X-Posted from TCY



## yaM yaM (Nov 9, 2003)

Hello, all.









It's that time of year again. . . the time when I come to MDC soliciting suggestions for my social butterfly firstborn's birthday party games. This year the guest list has a whopping 46 # head count - and that's NOT including the little people's adults that will be joining them! OMG.








:














:

So, we need GAMES, people. If you would kindly and generously bestow upon this thread your ideas - no matter how wacky or weird - I would be ever so grateful. Truly.

Desperately~

May May


----------



## Turkish Kate (Sep 2, 2006)

My DD's birthday is in October, so we've had great success with a "Halloweed Carnival" them--lots of different games can be adapted to that idea.

Do you have a theme? A luau--shuffleboard, limbo, poi eating contest. Casino night--all kinds of casino games can be found. Try Oriental Trading Company for some good theme ideas and games.

Another thought is that 12-year-olds may not care much for the typical party games that the younger crowd goes for. A theme-party may work better. If it's an all-girl party, then you can do makeovers and facials and nail painting. That wouldn't work for a mixed crowd, though. If this sort of thing works with your value system, you could have a "disco night." Clear the living room of furniture, hang a disco ball, spin some disco tunes, and serve "mocktails." I love costume parties, too, and you can give prizes for the best costume.

That's all the brainstorming I can do tonight. Good luck!


----------

